# robin olds



## drgondog (Feb 25, 2009)

Peace Be With You General Olds

Many of you 'know' who General Olds is/was. Fewer have a perspective on the man, the warrior - and how few they are.

Listen to this and reflect that when General Bob Titus gave his eulogy (not contained here) there were no dry eyes in the House at AF Academy - and I swear to you that it was overcast when he started and sunlight broke through as he closed.

If you can listen to this unmoved - you are a different creature from me.

RIP Robin


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2009)

Ive had the pleasure of General Olds' company in the past and this is a tremendous loss to our entire Community.... One Hellova Man, Leader and Inspiration....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow....I have no words to say....

RIP


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## fly boy (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP



TO


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember an Air Force pilot telling about General Olds when he commanded the Air Force Academy. The cadets loved him! But I am told that he wouldn't be shy about giving some nit wit VIP a middle finger salute and a "Foxtrot Yankee"!

I have included an F-4 Phantom that is at the US Air Force Museum. It is painted for Robin Olds. I don't know if this was "his" plane or just painted that way.

I am sure you are now at one heck of an "O Club" celebrating with you pilots that went before you!

Bill G.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 26, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> I remember an Air Force pilot telling about General Olds when he commanded the Air Force Academy. The cadets loved him! But I am told that he wouldn't be shy about giving some nit wit VIP a middle finger salute and a "Foxtrot Yankee"!




That is one reason (primary) why Robin was a bird colonel for so many years


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2009)

Sad to hear that such an inspirational lreader has passed on. I first learned about him in 'Johhny' Johnson's book, and admired and respected him since; and bear in mind I'm not American. RIP General Olds.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2009)

He passed away in 2007 - I got to see part of the fly overs.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 26, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> He passed away in 2007 - I got to see part of the fly overs.



Joe - one thing that was unique was that during the fly over and pitchout, the Missing Man was the flight leader... another unique tribute.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 26, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Joe - one thing that was unique was that during the fly over and pitchout, the Missing Man was the flight leader... another unique tribute.



That was most fitting!!!!!

Bill G.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Joe - one thing that was unique was that during the fly over and pitchout, the Missing Man was the flight leader... another unique tribute.



Ya know Bill, I saw the planes and heard about the pitchout - I was over at the airfield on top of the jump observation tower. If I remember right it was a Saturday and at that time it was a normal work day for us - did not have a camera!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2009)

The Fighter Pilots Fighter Pilot !. 

Read all the details and tributes just before GOML 2007. Was looking forward to seeing him at that event.

Some people are destined to excell at their chosen trade, he took his to another level.

Blue skies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2009)

God Speed to a true warrior!


----------



## drgondog (Mar 10, 2009)

some pictures of an F4 in Old's last Scat markings taken at Heritage Meeting at DM AFB this last weekend. 

This is one of the target drones destined for Tyndall AFB shoot down.. pretty sad


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2009)

Good shots Bill....


----------



## drgondog (Mar 10, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Good shots Bill....



The 3 refurbished F-4's are back at DM for storage until their time is up.. I still don't know why they don't use T-37/38's instead - a lot cheaper and actually more manueverable for air to air missle practice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2009)

drgondog said:


> The 3 refurbished F-4's are back at DM for storage until their time is up.. I still don't know why they don't use T-37/38's instead - a lot cheaper and actually more manueverable for air to air missle practice.


The F-4 drone platform was at the request of the USAF. I would think the T-37 would be too slow for the desired mission profile and higher time T-38s could still be "recycled." BAE Flight Systems (my former employer) did design an F-5 and F-106 conversion. Several 106s were droned and destroyed (Including my father in law's old bird on the B-1B chase program). The F-4 presented plenty of airframes that were cost effective to mod.

I spent about 5 years on the QF-4 program at Mojave as a QE.


----------



## drgondog (Mar 12, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The F-4 drone platform was at the request of the USAF. I would think the T-37 would be too slow for the desired mission profile and higher time T-38s could still be "recycled." BAE Flight Systems (my former employer) did design an F-5 and F-106 conversion. Several 106s were droned and destroyed (Including my father in law's old bird on the B-1B chase program). The F-4 presented plenty of airframes that were cost effective to mod.
> 
> I spent about 5 years on the QF-4 program at Mojave as a QE.



Since I haven't seen the desired mission profile or the objectives of the test I have no real opinion Joe - just seemed sad to see the bright and shiny and proud F-4s on the ramp - knowing they are destined to be a hole in the ground (or water)..

The T-38 and T-37 should both be smaller radar signatures and maybe more agile in head on evasion manuevers (the hardest long range shot if the target detects you).. it just seems the Phantom is such a huge target even if much faster than a T-37. 

I suspect Iran is a factor in making sure no F-4s get offshore to another 'friendly' country.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 12, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Since I haven't seen the desired mission profile or the objectives of the test I have no real opinion Joe - just seemed sad to see the bright and shiny and proud F-4s on the ramp - knowing they are destined to be a hole in the ground (or water)..


Back in 98/99 they were droning Vietnam MiG killers still carring their badge to their death, real sad to see


drgondog said:


> The T-38 and T-37 should both be smaller radar signatures and maybe more agile in head on evasion manuevers (the hardest long range shot if the target detects you).. it just seems the Phantom is such a huge target even if much faster than a T-37.


Very True


drgondog said:


> I suspect Iran is a factor in making sure no F-4s get offshore to another 'friendly' country.


I've heard that statement when I was on the program.


----------

